# Reliant DD130 Wide Belt Sander



## ryanmp (Dec 11, 2010)

I am new to the forum and I am trying to setup my workshop. As such I have been shopping and buying older tools that need to be rebuilt. One of the tools I am restoring is a Reliant DD130 Wide Belt Sander. I have been trying unsuccessfully to locate any operational, adjustment and parts list information and was wondering if any of the members had any suggestions of where I might locate same. I also need some parts like the drive belt motor. Thanks! Looking forward to sharing any info I may have.

Marty:help:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Marty,

Welcome to the forum


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Marty and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.

Check eReplacementParts.com : Power Tool Parts and Tool Repair they carry parts for lots of old equipment.


----------



## ryanmp (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome! Look forward to learning and sharing.


----------



## LMan (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Marty,

Welcome to our forum hope you enjoy your stay

Lou


----------

